# Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC



## smashbob (16. November 2014)

*Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Hallo pcgh.de Community.

Der Themen Name sagt eigentlich schon alles aus. Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein kleines Heimkino aufzubauen.
Meine Frage betrifft die Bildqualität. Werde mir entweder einen geschlossenen Blu Ray Player holen, oder meine
Blu Rays über den, ohnehin am TV angeschlossenen, PC über ein eingebautes Laufwerk anschauen.

Könnt Ihr objektive Rückmeldung gebn, ob Blu Ray Player wirklich Ihr Geld Wert sind, da sie zB das Bild deutlich
(durch Bildverbesserungs Software oder was auch immer) das Material von Blu Rays (nicht von DVD's) verbessern?
Oder geben sich geschlossenen Blu Ray Player und Blu Ray Player Laufwerke aus dem PC nichts und es ist reine 
Geldmache?

Persöhnliche Erfahrungen wären natürlich super

Grüße + Dank im vorraus

smashbob


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

hol dir ein BL fürn pc. hier LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

da bekommst du die Software mit dazu, ohne das du sie noch mal kaufen musst, hab das auch so gekauft, und bin sehr zufrieden, wüsste nicht warum es am pc schlechter aussehen soll? bei der beigelegten cd hast du so einiges an Software, 

hier die Oberfläche, 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier sieht man Ob der pc überhaupt dazu tauglich ist,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bau eigentlich nur noch Bl Laufwerke ein, und fahre damit gut!


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. November 2014)

bei richtigen Playern gibt es teils massive Unterschiede durch die verwendeten Bildprozessoren und Laufwerke. Wie es sich im Vergleich zum PC-Laufwerk verhält kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

tests dazu gibts es ja auch nicht, sprich mir keine bekannt.

außerdem macht die Software auch sehr viel aus sprich, bietet genau das was ein expliziter BL Player alles kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt mittlerweile sogar Version 14,  
CyberLink PowerDVD 14 Pro: Amazon.de: Software

aber mit der beigelegte software blaiben keine wünsche offen, und es bietet alles was man für Entertainment brauch.


----------



## Zappaesk (18. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Klar gibt es Unterschiede. Die reinen BRP unterscheiden sich ja auch z.T. recht deutlich voneinander. Da gibts dann natürlich auch zu PC gestützten Lösungen Unterschiede. 

Ich denke der PC wird mit einfachen BRP sicher gut mithalten können. Im Zweifelsfall müsste man es halt einfach mal ausprobieren mit nem E-Schrott Player für nen Hunni, nem Mittelklasse Player so zw. 500 und 1k€ und nem Edelplayer 1k€+


----------



## MetallSimon (18. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Da sollte es keine Unterschiede geben oder? Das was im Blu Ray Player der Bildprozessor macht, das übernimt im PC jagrößtenteils die Software, und da gibt ja genügend Auswahl.


----------



## Zappaesk (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Nochmal, es gibt auch zwischen den verschiedenen Stand alone BRP Unterschiede, warum sollte es dann keine zum PC geben? Das ist ja gar nicht möglich, schon alleine weil die BRP eben auch nicht alle gleich sind, so dass ein klarer Bezug für einen Vergleich fehlt.


----------



## Cinnayum (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Abgesehen vom Krach reicht eine PS3 völlig aus, um Blurays wiederzugeben.

Am PC werden die Blurays streng nach H.264 decodiert und wiedergegeben (etwa mit vlc-Player) da gibt es keine Unterschiede, da alles auf standardisierten x86-64 CPUs (ggfs. auch auf den Grafikkarten) berechnet wird.

Es gibt jedoch teils massive Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit den Laufwerken. Mein LG Bluray Brenner erkennt viele Filme ohne Firmware-Update einfach nicht. Hier schlägt der Wahnwitz der Filmindustrie mit ihren völlig bescheuertem DRM und Kopierschutzmechanismen voll zu.

Für einen stand alone ist das natürlich undenkbar, da muss alles funktionieren, da der geneigte Endkunde eher selten bis gar nicht dazu in der Lage ist, ein Firmwareupdate durchzuführen.

Eine sehr gute Liste für bluray-Player gibt es auf:
Vergleich: Blu-ray-Player im Test - CHIP
Weil mein alter DVD das zeitliche gesegnet hat, wollte ich mir beinahe den:
Philips BDP3490 - Test - CHIP
kaufen. Vielleicht mach ichs ja zu Weihnachten noch. Meine Tochter (2J) schaut halt immer Pipi Langstrumpf und sowas.

Cyberlink-Power-DVD ist übrigens der letzte Dreck. Früher war das ein richtig tolles Programm (so bis Version 4/5). Jetzt nistet es sich bis in die letzte Systemecke ein, müllt den ganzen PC mit "nützlicher Zusatzsoftware" zu und ist dabei langsam, furchtbar umständlich zu bedienen und einfach instabil und schlecht.
Das liegt nicht ohne Grund werbewirksam "kostenlos" bei jedem Laufwerk bei. Auf ein optisches Laufwerk kommen (dank der Filmindustrie und der GEMA) mittlerweile gut 6€ Schutzgebühren. Eine billige Laserdiode mit Optik kostet vielleicht noch mal nen €. Dann kannst du dir ja überlegen wie toll die gesamte Qualität eines 15-20€ Abspiel-Bluray-Laufwerkes wohl so ist  .

Ich verwurste meine Filme in MKV-Container und spiel sie von einer Festplatte ab. Das ist das einzige, was immer funktioniert. Der digitale Rechte Unsinn, der mit HDMI und Bluray auf die Spitze getrieben wurde, hat das herkömmliche Heimkino für mich gekillt.
(Und ja ich kaufe die Filme immer noch. Ich seh sie mir nur ohne dumme Warnhinweise, aufgezwungene Trailer / Intros und den ganzen anderen Schei.. an, der mit auf die Scheiben gepresst wird.)


----------



## tandel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Die Diskussion um Bildqualität der Standalone Geräte bzw. Softwareplayer war doch schon bei der DVD oft ziemlich theoretisch, da war das Scartkabel oft entscheidender.Seit HDMI und Blu-ray ist doch mittlerweile die Qualität so gut, dass es hier kaum noch echte Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

na wenn du meinst... 

Ich war nicht umsonst mal Probe-gucken 


@Cinnayum:
bei Chip fehlt als Beispiel einer DER Player: Denon 3313


----------



## Zappaesk (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Es fehlen noch ne Menge anderer interessanter Player z.B. die Oppos oder eben auch jeder Player ausserhalb der Konsumer Klasse.


----------



## tandel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> na wenn du meinst...
> 
> Ich war nicht umsonst mal Probe-gucken
> 
> ...



Der Hebel bei der Bildqualität liegt doch heute zu 99% am Display oder Beamer selbst. Die 600€ Aufpreis eines Denon 3313 zu einem Konsumerplayer sind doch wesentlich besser in einem besserem Display investiert.

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch zu lange mit abgenudelten VHS aus der Videothek auf Röhrenfernsehern und kaputtkomprimierten divx und SVCDs rumhantiert, als dass ich mit bei einer Blu-ray auf an einem gutem Plasmafernseher noch Gedanken über die letzten zwei Prozent Bildqualität mache.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

och das sind schon erhebliche Unterschiede und das auch nicht nur beim Bild. Klanglich geht da auch noch viel zu holen


----------



## soth (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Wenn es erhebliche Unterschied beim Bild gibt, dreht einer der Player extrem am Bild. Das hat dann allerdings eher etwas mit Geschmack als besser zu tun.


----------



## tandel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> och das sind schon erhebliche Unterschiede und das auch nicht nur beim Bild. Klanglich geht da auch noch viel zu holen


 
Klanglich?
Wer schließt denn den BR-Player analog an einen Verstärker?
Über HDMI geht das Signal ja digital durch, da gibt es keine großartigen klanglichen Verluste.

Oder wollen wir hier eine Jitter/Digitalkabelqualitätsdiskussion eröffnen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2014)

google mal nach Denon Link HD...
und ja es bringt wirklich enorm was


----------



## JimSim3 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> google mal nach Denon Link HD...
> und ja es bringt wirklich enorm was


 
Jedem das seine... Aber das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. (Man könnte auch unmöglich sagen...) Eine Jitter-Diskussion hätte man vor 15 Jahren führen können, heute ist das quatsch...


----------



## tandel (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Ich halte die Jitterdiskussion auch für beendet. Meinetwegen sollen sich da Leute mit beschäftigen, die ihre > 50.000€ Boxen (Stück) noch etwas optimieren möchten, und wenn es nur ein Placeboeffekt ist.

Wenn man den Denon Link mit einem 2000€ 5.1 Boxenset betreibt, erübrigt sich ohnehin jeglicher Diskussionsansatz.


----------



## smashbob (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Also unterm Strich lässt sich sagen, dass Stand Alone Blu Ray Player Bildverbesserungs Algorithmen besitzen, diese aber erst ab Mittelklasse Produkten 500€ und aufwärts wirklich was bringen. Weiss jemand ob es derartige Bildverbesserungs Software für den PC gibt die ähnliche Algorithmen anwedet?

Ganz interessanten Artikel auf heimkinoraum.de gefunden


> Fazit / Empfehlung
> 
> Unser KnowHow Special zeigt auf, in welchen Bereichen moderne und hochwertige Bluray Player die Bildqualität verbessern können, wo nicht und wo „verfremden“: Dass der Zuspieler Schwarzwert, Kontrast und Bildplastizität verbessern kann, gehört in die Welt der Märchen, denn diese Faktoren werden alleine von den optischen Eigenschaften des Projektors / TVs bestimmt. Jeglicher Versuch, durch adaptive Gamma-Manipulationen die subjektive Plastizität zu erhöhen, wird mit unschönen Nebeneffekten bezahlt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superwip (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Es geht nicht nur um nachträgliche Bildverbesserung!  Es ist ja bekanntlich so das das Videomaterial auf Blu-Rays nicht verlustfrei komprimiert wird. Das führt dazu das es beim Dekomprimieren einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum gibt und hier können bessere Decoder mit mehr Rechenaufwand eventuell mehr herausholen. Wie gut PC Blu-Ray Player Software und gegebenenfalls Videoprozessoren von GPUs im Vergleich zu Videoprozessoren/Decodern moderner Hardware-Blu-Ray Player abschneiden ist mir aber nicht bekannt. Vermutlich gibt es auch Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Softwareimplementierungen und GPUs.


----------



## JimSim3 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um nachträgliche Bildverbesserung!  Es ist ja bekanntlich so das das Videomaterial auf Blu-Rays nicht verlustfrei komprimiert wird. Das führt dazu das es beim Dekomprimieren einen gewissen Interpretationsspielraum gibt und hier können bessere Decoder mit mehr Rechenaufwand eventuell mehr herausholen. Wie gut PC Blu-Ray Player Software und gegebenenfalls Videoprozessoren von GPUs im Vergleich zu Videoprozessoren/Decodern moderner Hardware-Blu-Ray Player abschneiden ist mir aber nicht bekannt. Vermutlich gibt es auch Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Softwareimplementierungen und GPUs.


 
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist es eigentlich genau umgekehrt... Die Komprimierung ist "beliebig", allein die Dekomprimierung ist standardisiert. Der Spielraum ist also mindestens sehr gering... Einzig Fehlerkorrektur könnte ich mir noch vorstellen... Die Güte des Dekomprimierungschips liegt meistens eher in der Frage, welches Level/Stufe er beherrscht. Im Fernsehr stecken z.B. meistens Chips drin die bis Stufe 4 - 4.1 H.264 dekodieren können, bei der höchsten Stufe (5) allerdings die Segel streichen. (Da reicht die Rechenleistung einfach nicht mehr...) Das einzige was die BluRay-Player gut machen können ist PostProcessing und Upscaling von DVDs, und da gibts dann auch durchaus Unterschiede. Postprocessing für BluRays... Nagut, wenn man will... Aber für so richtig sinnvoll halte ich das nicht. (Es sei denn man hat einen UltraHD-Fernsehr...)


----------



## Dragonix (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Interessante Frage, ich hab das eigentlich auch immer so gesehen, dass das Decoding exakt spezifiert ist. Hab auf die Schnelle auch nur das gefunden: Best quality h264 decoder in term of quality? - Doom9's Forum

Die Frage ist eher, was da noch für Algorithmen drinstecken, die das Bild "aufhübschen". Ich erinnere mich da noch an PowerDVD (kp wies bei neueren Versionen ist) - da wurden die Farben standardmässig so knallig gemacht, das war nicht mehr schön...


----------



## VikingGe (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Eben, Unterschiede gibt es letztenendes nur durch den Presenter. Skalierung kann man ggf nicht vermeiden (wenn das Material z.B. nur in 720p vorliegt), der Rest ist aber Bildverfälschung und hat entweder optional zu sein oder in der Software nichts verloren.

Aber HDMI-Geräte an Fernsehern sind sowieso immer ein Problem, weil man den Fernseher erst einmal dazu überreden darf, keinen Overscan mehr anzuwenden. Das ist sowieso der größte Blödsinn überhaupt, da geht auch gerne mal einiges an Bildschärfe verloren.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Eben, Unterschiede gibt es letztenendes nur durch den Presenter. Skalierung kann man ggf nicht vermeiden (wenn das Material z.B. nur in 720p vorliegt), der Rest ist aber Bildverfälschung und hat entweder optional zu sein oder in der Software nichts verloren.


 
Du kannst gerne mal verschiedene Player an der gleichen Kette anschließen... Bei den Playern gibt es teils gewaltige Unterschiede


----------



## LudwigX (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Ich glaube du hast nicht ganz verstanden was er meint:  
Das Verfahren nach dem dekodiert wird ist standartisiert und folgt immer demselben Muster.  völlig egal welcher Bd player,  cpu dekodierer oder sonst was. Direkt nach dem dekodieren ist das Bild immer gleich.  
Aber fast immer geht das Bild nicht so an den Fernseher: der BD player/die Software wendet noch allerlei Funktionen auf das Bild an: Skalieren,  Farbe,  Helligkeit,  Kontrast,  Bildschärfe,  Änderung des Farbraums,  Artefaktreduktion und was es da noch so alles gibt. 
Das erfordert zuallererst dass die Komponenten richtig aufeinander abgestimmt sind: wenn der Player auf den eingeschränkten Farbraum eingestellt ist aber der Fernseher den vollen Farbraum erwartet kannst du das Bild sofort vergessen. Problematisch ist auch,  dass viele Fernseher immer noch einen Overscan annehmen und daher das Bild reinzoomen: der Player muss das Bild dann auf z. B1000p  herunterrechnen,  nur damit der Fernseher das wieder auf 1080p hochrechnet.  Dabei geht immer Qualität verloren,  aber  ein guter Player und Fernseher können eine bessere Qualität beibehalten


----------



## JimSim3 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal verschiedene Player an der gleichen Kette anschließen... Bei den Playern gibt es teils gewaltige Unterschiede


 
Das Problem des HiFi-Sektors heutzutage... Eigentlich ist alles klar. Digitale Version wird im standardisierten Verfahren eingelesen, dekodiert und ausgegeben. Da das alles digital ist, gibt es in diesem Prozess keinen Spielraum. Bei der korrekten Implementation muss das Ergebnis immer gleich aussehen. (Display und Lautsprecher klammer ich hier erstmal aus...) Und genau das ist das Problem, wie sollen sich die Hersteller untereinander abgrenzen und ihre teuren Produkte verkaufen? Die Lösung ist ganz einfach, man fängt an mit Equalizer-Einstellungen und PostProcessing-Filtern das ganze zu verfälschen...

Jetzt ist die Frage, wie man selbst zu der Sache steht... will man das "Original", so wie vom Produzenten gedacht, oder will man das subjektiv "schönste Video". Beides legitim. Nur hast du im zweiten Fall halt nicht das Original, sondern ein verfälschtes Video. 

Vergleich mal deine BluRay-Player wenn sämtlich Equalizer-Einstellungen und PostProcessing-Filter abgestellt sind.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

du weißt schon, dass es doch garnicht so einfach ist von einer kleinen Scheibe plötzlich ein ein bild über HDMI zu bekommen? Beschäftige dich mal damit. Da kann viel schief gehen. Allein auch das Laufwerk an sich kann zu Unterschieden führen.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Bei der korrekten Implementation muss das Ergebnis immer gleich aussehen. (Display und Lautsprecher klammer ich hier erstmal aus...)



Du hörst dich nach einem argen Theoretiker an... Das Argument digital muss alles gleich sein, wenn alles richtig gemacht wurde hört sich zumindest sehr danach an.


----------



## JimSim3 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Du hörst dich nach einem argen Theoretiker an... Das Argument digital muss alles gleich sein, wenn alles richtig gemacht wurde hört sich zumindest sehr danach an.


 
Gut... Ja, ich kaufe mir keinen BluRay- oder DVD-Player und ja, ich habe mir tatsächlich die Mühe gemacht mir die Theorie hinter Codecs und Filtern anzueignen. Aber ich würde schon sagen, das ich mehr Praktiker bin als jemand der in den Laden geht und sich ein BluRay-Player kauft, schließlich muss ich mir das am PC alles selbst zusammenstellen und Skripte für's perfekte upscaling über ffdshow/avisynth selbst schreiben. 

Die Diskussion um die Güte eines Laufwerks halte ich wie die Diskussion um Jitter eigentlich für beendet. Klar, früher war das nen "Problem", da hat man sich gerne noch nen CD-Laufwerk gekauft das "BitPerfect" konnte... (Tendenziell aber auch bereits damals mehr Vodoo als alles anders...) Aber ganz ehrlich? Ich bezweifel das man da heute einen Unterschied zwischen einzelnen Laufwerken feststellen kann. Bin aber gerne bereit mich eines besseren belehren zu lassen, falls jemand einen glaubwürdigen Blindtest vorweisen kann. Bitte aber keinen Link auf eine "HiFi-Fachzeitschrift", bei der die Werbeanzeige für den Testsieger gleich auf der nächsten Seite abgedruckt ist.


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Also ich bin als Elektroniker für IT-Systeme selbst immer sehr kritisch und habe meine Player immer probegesehen. Immer die gleiche Kette, nur immer das Kabel umgesteckt. Da gibt es enorme Unterschiede zu sehen. Wir nehmen sowas bei meinem Händler auch öfter unter die Lupe. Mein Kumpel war Programmierer bei einem TV und Receiver Hersteller und weiß was es bedeutet ein Bild aus einem Gerät zu bekommen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach wie man denkt. Wir diskutieren oft darüber


----------



## JimSim3 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Also ich bin als Elektroniker für IT-Systeme selbst immer sehr kritisch und habe meine Player immer probegesehen. Immer die gleiche Kette, nur immer das Kabel umgesteckt. Da gibt es enorme Unterschiede zu sehen. Wir nehmen sowas bei meinem Händler auch öfter unter die Lupe. Mein Kumpel war Programmierer bei einem TV und Receiver Hersteller und weiß was es bedeutet ein Bild aus einem Gerät zu bekommen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach wie man denkt. Wir diskutieren oft darüber


 
Das bestreite ich gar nicht. Es ist natürlich nicht einfach das alles umzusetzen. Aber die Hersteller hatten mittlerweile wohl genug Zeit einen Standard konform zu implementieren. Wie der Link auf Doom9 in irgendeinem Post über mir ja auch sagt: Der Decoder ist immer gleich. Er KANN gar nicht abweichen von den Spezifikationen. Auch bei den Laufwerken... Solange die Disk nicht beschädigt ist wäre es mehr als merkwürdig, würden unterschiedliche Laufwerke den Inhalt unterschiedlich interpretieren. Wenn ich nicht die Gewissheit habe, dass das, was ich auf die Scheibe schreibe, später wieder exakt so ausgelesen wird... Dann würde ich mich ganz schnell nach einem neuen Medium umschauen. 

Ich hab mal kurz nach dem Denon Link HD auf einschlägigen HiFi-Boards gesucht... Was ich bisher gelesen habe deutet darauf hin, das Denon Link HD nichts anderes ist als unangetastetes HDMI, das zwar besser klingt als die anderen Modi am Denon, jedoch nur weil bspw. normales Stereo mit Equalizer-Einstellungen im von Hause aus verfälscht wird. Stellt man den EQ statt dessen aus, hört man im Blintest keinen Unterschied mehr. Ich kann dafür jetzt meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen, hab auch wirklich nur sehr kurz gesucht, das würde aber genau zu dem passen, was ich vorher geschrieben habe... 

Wie gesagt, ich gebe zu, das ich von aktuellen BluRay-Playern keine Ahnung habe. Meinetwegen gibt es da eklatante Unterschiede. Bei einer rein digitalen Kette kann ich mir das bloß nicht wirklich erklären. Selbst die DACs sind mittlerweile so günstig in einer so guten Qualität zu fertigen, das ein Unterschied zwischen 200€ und 2000€ (ohne irgendwelche Crystalizer, EQs und Filter) im Blindtest nicht hörbar sind.

Aber ich lasse mich sehr gerne eines besseren Belehren. Aber bitte mit Theorie und Logik für mich Theoretiker.  Subjektive Wahrnehmungen akzeptiere ich und will dich auch nicht bekehren - erlaubt ist, was gefällt. Aber um mich zu überzeugen brauchts mehr.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Selbst die DACs sind mittlerweile so günstig in einer so guten Qualität zu fertigen, das ein Unterschied zwischen 200€ und 2000€ (ohne irgendwelche Crystalizer, EQs und Filter) im Blindtest nicht hörbar sind.


 
Sagt wer? 
Ich weiß nur, dass ich meinen Streamer/DAC im Blindtest gegen andere preisähnliche ausgesucht habe. Aber wenn das nicht geht hab ich mich offenbar getäuscht.  Wobei der eigentliche DAC - Chip beim Klang eine nicht zu überschätzende Rolle spielt, die Digitalfilter, die Ausgangsstufe und nicht zuletzt das NT spielen in den Klang sehr stark mit rein. Crystalizer, EQs usw. sind natürlich keine eingeschaltet gewesen - weil es ja auch keine gab zum Einschalten...

Letztlich aber egal, weil es hier ja um BRP geht...


----------



## JimSim3 (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Ich weiß nur, dass ich meinen Streamer/DAC im Blindtest gegen andere preisähnliche ausgesucht habe. Aber wenn das nicht geht hab ich mich offenbar getäuscht.  Wobei der eigentliche DAC - Chip beim Klang eine nicht zu überschätzende Rolle spielt, die Digitalfilter, die Ausgangsstufe und nicht zuletzt das NT spielen in den Klang sehr stark mit rein. Crystalizer, EQs usw. sind natürlich keine eingeschaltet gewesen - weil es ja auch keine gab zum Einschalten...
> 
> Letztlich aber egal, weil es hier ja um BRP geht...


 
Interessant. Ich hatte vor ~5 Jahren mich mal umgeguckt gehabt. Am Ende war mein Sieger ein importierter Cambridge DAC für ~300€. Die klanglichen Unterschiede zu teureren DACs waren (wenn vorhanden) so minimal... Da ich keinen Blindtest machen konnte war mir nicht klar ob ich mir da die Unterschiede nicht nur einbilde (passiert unglaublich schnell) und mir persönlich war das keinen Aufpreis Wert. Aber gut möglich das sich das geändert hat in letzter Zeit. DACs sind auch ein Gebiet wo ich mich sonst gar nicht auskenne, von daher revidiere ich da gerne meine Aussage, wenn du da mehr Erfahrung drin hast.

Aber ja... BTT.


----------



## Zappaesk (20. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Die Unterschiede sind nicht größer geworden, man hört sie aber nur dann recht einfach, wenn man auch die nötige Hörerfahrung und Ruhe hat.


----------



## Superwip (21. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*

Die Playerdiskussion  sollte sich einfach klären lassen:
-hat irgendwer eine Quelle dafür das der Decodierungsalgorithmus von MPEG eindeutig festgelegt ist
-und eine Quelle dafür das sich alle Hersteller daran halten

 Abhängig davon kann es natürlich tatsächlich sein das sich die Player nur durch nachträgliche Verschlimmbesserung des Videos voneinander unterscheiden. Ich hab mich nie eingehend genug mit MPEG/H.264 beschäftigt um das eindeutig beantworten zu können aber ich bin jedenfalls bisher immer davon ausgegangen das nicht alle Decoder gleichwertig sind ob nun in Software oder Hardware.


----------



## JimSim3 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Bildqualität Unterschied: Blu Ray Player / Blu Ray Player Laufwerk PC*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die Playerdiskussion  sollte sich einfach klären lassen:
> -hat irgendwer eine Quelle dafür das der Decodierungsalgorithmus von MPEG eindeutig festgelegt ist
> -und eine Quelle dafür das sich alle Hersteller daran halten
> 
> Abhängig davon kann es natürlich tatsächlich sein das sich die Player nur durch nachträgliche Verschlimmbesserung des Videos voneinander unterscheiden. Ich hab mich nie eingehend genug mit MPEG/H.264 beschäftigt um das eindeutig beantworten zu können aber ich bin jedenfalls bisher immer davon ausgegangen das nicht alle Decoder gleichwertig sind ob nun in Software oder Hardware.


 
http://www.img.lx.it.pt/~fp/cav/Additional_material/AVC_overview_1.pdf

Bild ganz oben rechts. Nur das decoding ist Teil des Standards... (Das PDF beschreibt auch ansonsten gut, was der Codec macht... Falls es jemanden interessiert.)
Wie man auch sieht ist PostProcessing abhängig vom Hersteller und auch die Fehlerkorrektur kann "frei" implementiert werden. Allein durch die Fehlerkorrektur kann ich mir aber heutzutage keine eklatanten Unterschiede in der Qualität erklären... Unterschiede kann es eigentlich nur durch PostProcessing geben.

Eine Quelle dafür das sich alle Hersteller daran halten habe ich nicht... Ich sehe aber auch keine Möglichkeit wie man sich nicht an den Standard halten könnte und trotzdem funktionierendes MPEG AVC /H.264 (ist das gleiche...) decoding realisieren kann. (wie gesagt, auf dem PC gibt es keine einzige Version die vom Standard abweicht...)


----------

